# Vaccine papers and the VMT tax



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Now I know some people think it is a good ideal for people who have not been vaccinated to be identified and restricted in their movements. No leaving the state for you, no flying for you, you Typhoid Mary you but I find it frightening. The Jews in Germany had a special passport they had to carry with a big J on it. This is how it starts. Now they are going to tax you on how far you travel. A very effective way on restricting your travel and for rural folks another hard blow. 

They also want to tax how far you drive. If you live in town and have public transportation handy that might not affect you. If you live in rural America or travel miles to your job it will affect you big time. This basically is a way to make you less mobile. My house assessment went up 20,000 dollars this year. Increased in value by 20,000 in the same year Covid killed our economy? I would have to and will have to put in 30,000 just to get it to what it is valued at right now. I will fight it but lose like we all do. My SS doesn't increase by 12%. This was good considering what some rich peoples houses went up. This new regeme promised a huge increase in taxes and so far they are keeping their promises. Can't believe people voted for this.

If anyone doesn't see how they are starting this slide into dangerously repeating history they never studied it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great points. 
My travel will be restricted while unvaccinated illegals are being strewn across the country.

More tax on gas that is already going through the roof. That'll drive the herd to electric cars, right? Remember when "they suggested we buy diesel vehicles as that fuel was much cheaper? We know what will happen to the price of electricity when we are herded to electric cars. 

Sheep to slaughter.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Denton said:


> Great points.
> My travel will be restricted while unvaccinated illegals are being strewn across the country.
> 
> More tax on gas that is already going through the roof. That'll drive the herd to electric cars, right? Remember when "they suggested we buy diesel vehicles as that fuel was much cheaper? We know what will happen to the price of electricity when we are herded to electric cars.
> ...


 Kind of like when they started making Ethanol and subsidizing farmers to grow it telling everyone how environmentally friendly it was but no mentioning how hard it was on your car's engines and fuel systems. They even have stations around these parts that only sell ethanol. No thanks, I can't afford to keep replacing my vehicles. Don't want to spend 7 hours recharging my battery or spending a small fortune I would need a loan for to replace it. Loving my bicycle more and more. I have 2, one a fold up giant I keep in my trunk and one my work horse I go everywhere with and have loaded to the max with camera gear and water for our long treks. 13 years old and I haven't even had a flat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our governor has already said that Florida will not comply.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am hoping our's won't either. Never know, half the state is red, half is blue. college towns all seem to be blue, imagine that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"This week, snoozing Americans finally woke up to the Biden vaccine passport plan and the New York vaccine verification program known as the "Excelsior Pass." But these credentialing systems have been in the works for years among U.S. and global health agencies, long before "corona" meant nothing more than a beer or bright light to most people. The Vaccination Credential Initiative is a joint endeavor of the feds, Microsoft, Oracle, Salesforce, the Mayo Clinic, electronic medical records giant Epic, Big Pharma CEOs and globalist nonprofit entities all coordinated by the military-industrial powerhouse MITRE corporation.

These public-private partnerships between tech companies and Surveillance States obliterate any meaningful distinction between "free market" initiatives and government directives. Big tech, big health and big government all work seamlessly to ensure the success of the global trace-and-track regime. There is no freedom to choose in a climate of collusion and a culture of conformity. The conspiracy is real."

The global trace-and-track regime (wnd.com)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think this is a good article about what is happening and what is in store for those of us who do not want to take part in the experimental gene treatment therapy:
The "Unvaccinated" Question | ZeroHedge 

At best, we simply won't be allowed to play in their reindeer games. At worst, we might find ourselves being forced into isolation or segregation. After all, the last thing the elites who are really feeling their oats want is a bunch of individuals who have the ability of critical thought and analysis running around, mucking up their plans, huh?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just wrote my governor again since I heard on the news she is also thinking about a passport law in our state. Unbelievable. I should not feel pressured to take an experimental medication or participate in this 4 stage research study which is what is now that they are giving it to humans against my will. It is unproven and will likely continue to have more and more serious side effects show up and that are showing up and they can't punish me or any of us who don't want to be in the study from taking. Studies are suppose to be informed consent and voluntary, not forced.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My travel won't be restricted. I'll go where and when I please. I don't fly anyway, so that's not an issue and I avoid blue states like the plague. I also carry my phone in a RFID pouch.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just saw this posted, wonder if it is true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"As can be expected when new experimental “vaccines” that are not approved by the FDA are given emergency use authorization to fight a “pandemic” that is now over a year old, reported deaths following the injections of these shots have now skyrocketed in the U.S. population by over 6000% here at the end of the first quarter of 2021, as compared to recorded deaths following FDA-approved vaccines at the end of the first quarter of 2020.

These new products, which many doctors and scientists claim do not even meet the legal definition of a “vaccine,” are described by the manufacturers themselves as “operating systems” called the “software of life,” and prior to COVID they have never been approved to be used on human populations."
6000% Increase in Reported Vaccine Deaths 1st Quarter 2021 Compared to 1st Quarter 2020 (medicalkidnap.com) 

They can keep their passports. I don't travel beyond an hour from the house, anyway.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I read in the local crap news today that the Methodist health system will mandate all employees be vaccinated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I read in the local crap news today that the Methodist health system will mandate all employees be vaccinated.


I wonder if you could have a lawyer craft paperwork for them to sign stating that the Methodist Health System will be held liable for all adverse effects incurred from taking the gene therapy treatment under duress.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> View attachment 113364
> I just saw this posted, wonder if it is true.


Considering the grammatical and redundancy errors, I would guess it's fake.
I support the sentiment, but that doesn't appear to be authentic.
Or it was written by a student of the public education system.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

This makes me red. 
I already have a chronic neurological illness! I DO NOT WANT TO BE PART OF A MEDICAL EXPERIMENT. Why is it OK for giant companies to essentially RAPE ME IN MY ARM?!?! 

WHY don't employers and our government have any ethics? 

This is the most corrupt country on earth! 

Meanwhile, let's continue to allow illegal immigrants to run free all over the country while we are detained, traced, and raped in the arm against our will.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> This is the most corrupt country on earth!


Not yet but they are working on it. I think I heard Bernie say "wait, hold my beer"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Not yet but they are working on it. I think I heard Bernie say "wait, hold my beer"


It could be argued that this is the most corrupt nation. Think about it. Compare where we are, today, to where we are supposed to be according to what our founders said we should be.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> It could be argued that this is the most corrupt nation. Think about it. Compare where we are, today, to where we are supposed to be according to what our founders said we should be.


Oh, I didn't say we weren't corrupt, I said we are not the most corrupt nation in the world.....yet. China, Russia, Venezuela, Cuba, Columbia, Mexico........... I could go on but I won't.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

smokeyquartz said:


> This makes me red.
> I already have a chronic neurological illness! I DO NOT WANT TO BE PART OF A MEDICAL EXPERIMENT. Why is it OK for giant companies to essentially RAPE ME IN MY ARM?!?!
> 
> WHY don't employers and our government have any ethics?
> ...


Unfortunately not, but is probably is the best hope to fight this mess.

We have to keep it from becoming corrupt. Fight fight fight. Oop did.just did I just cause an insurrection?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just heard something that makes sense. The government never mandated masks, they strongly encouraged it and then said if the stores or business's wanted to demand masks it was their right, now they saying they won't mandate the vaccine passport but each business can decide on their own. Hummm, getting the panicked public to do their dirty work. We still have business's here were everyone working in the restaurant is wearing a mask even when none of the customers are. I wonder what incentive will be offered these business's? Because legally the government can not make us take this shot or carry a card, but a business can set it's own rules. I can almost bet this business will want to see your card. Which means I won't be back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I just heard something that makes sense. The government never mandated masks, they strongly encouraged it and then said if the stores or business's wanted to demand masks it was their right, now they saying they won't mandate the vaccine passport but each business can decide on their own. Hummm, getting the panicked public to do their dirty work. We still have business's here were everyone working in the restaurant is wearing a mask even when none of the customers are. I wonder what incentive will be offered these business's? Because legally the government can not make us take this shot or carry a card, but a business can set it's own rules. I can almost bet this business will want to see your card. Which means I won't be back.


And they'll probably be sued for that.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> View attachment 113364
> I just saw this posted, wonder if it is true.


If so it’s illegal.


----------

